# Looking for comments on two router dado jigs



## RevenantJoiner (Jun 9, 2017)

I need an exact width dado jig. The two that seem the best to me are the very popular Woodsmith version which can be found here and the 3X3Custom jig which video build can be found here

Have any of you build either one? What is your experience in using the jig? What do you see as the pluses or minuses of each of these?

Your thoughts much appreciated.

Tom


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd probably do a version of the 3×3. I would just use a top bearing bit and do away with the fence on each side.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's the version I did a couple of years ago. Works great. Both of the links you posted look really nice as well. I based my first one on an old Wood Magazine article and it had several annoying problems that made it a pain to use, so the one in the blog shows my changes to address those problems.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/RichTaylor/blog/129995


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I was all hot to build one of them for a while, still using a straight edge router guide, and plywood sized bits, working just fine, gonna stick with the, if it ain't broke thing. I think the key to the jigs are you "should" stay on the fence, but if you don't, you're entrapped, so it's not going to end in disaster. I've been following a straight edge so long I am glued on, if that were problematic, then the jigs are worth the work involved. So how you do these likely depends on your comfort zone.

If I was going to build one, that jig Marie did is pretty slick, Dado, and adjustable for mortises too. She is a very smart woodworker, and has a gift of being able to convey the pertinent info so it's right there.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

They are the same basic jig. Both are guided by the sub base of the router. Therefore, they rely on a perfectly centered sub base each time you use it.

That's why I sometimes use bearing guided jigs.

Both can work though.


----------



## StevoWevo (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm with Pintodeluxe, 3×3 looks pretty good. I would probably go with a square router base or edge band the inside of the base pieces with laminate and run a flush cut with a bearing.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I just picked up the Woodpeckers jig ( used). It looks very good, but having just got home from the 300 mile round trip, have not put it to the test.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Woodbine has their Dadoright for $69. It is worth a look. I have the original Dadowiz, works great.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Interesting, i have been eyeing the Infinity Jig, but maybe i will make that 3×3 one.


----------



## RevenantJoiner (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks folks for your thoughts. Much appreciated. I have decided to give the 3X3 Custom as try.

ibewjon: The Dadowiz does look good. However, I gather it is no longer available. The Dadoright looks a bit futtzy to set up.

Tom


----------



## Chip201 (Sep 19, 2021)

I looked hard and long at the 3×3 jig. She puts a lot of work into her projects and is very clear in her build instructions.this may make it easier to follow during your construction. I liked it enough to save links and pictures and my notes and thoughts as a Word file that takes me back to special projects like this. I have built some of her other jigs.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have not tried the Dadoright. Yes, I believe the wiz is no longer mad3, but keep your eyes open for used. I had one, but bought a second one here on this site so if I ever lost any parts, I had spares.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Thanks folks for your thoughts. Much appreciated. I have decided to give the 3X3 Custom as try.
> 
> ibewjon: The Dadowiz does look good. However, I gather it is no longer available.
> 
> - RevenantJoiner


I may be wrong on who owned it, but Dadowiz had been sold by Peachtree for ages at the traveling woodworking shows, it's where I got one years ago. More recently I see that Infinity has an exact copy, they are calling it Precision router dado jig. It's a dead ringer, so they either bought it, or the patent went dry?

INFINITY TOOLS PRECISION ROUTER DADO JIG

https://www.infinitytools.com/tools/routing/router-jigs-guides/joinery-guides/infinity-tools-precision-router-dado-jig

I believe making Marie's jig would be some less, and it would work equally as well.


----------

